# 650c Wheels And Carbon Framer



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

My girlfriend has a bike, size 51cm, that I've upgraded but the frame is a heavy steel frame. I want to get her a carbon frame and move over the components, including her custom, sub 1500g wheelset.

The problem is that it is a 650c wheelset instead of the generally used 700 size. Do they make women's specific carbon bikes/frame, (not a triathlon frame), that takes a 650c wheel?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Not a women's bike per se but the XS size of the Cervelo RS uses 650c wheels.

Edited to add: I'm 5' 4" and ride a 49cm 'men's' bike. The XS is the size Cervelo I would get. Obviously, I don't know what size your GF is.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek has several bikes that use 650 wheels. But due to Trek's sloping top tube, she can probably ride a Trek 50 that has 700 wheels. That opens the entire line (do stay away from the integrated seat post models because you probably won't be able to get the seat low enough).


----------



## Tobypaw (Nov 4, 2011)

Felt put 650's on their small size frames. They have a series of women specific road frames. Their ZW series. 
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2012/Fit-Woman/ZW-Series.aspx


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

Felt ZW series use 650c nly for "petite" size, which is too small.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The only Treks that recently had the 650c were the 43cm frames which they discontinued for this year.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have 2 beautiful condition Trek 2.3 bikes in 43cm that I need to get rid of.


----------

